# BP Policy on Chief Engineer replacement



## Zubenelgenubi (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello all, 
I'm curious about BP's policy regarding Chief Engineers and their unplanned or urgent replacements (eg sickness etc.) Recently a Chief Engineer had to be hospitalised in Fremantle and the 1st Engineer could not replace him so another Chief Engineer who was on his way home to the UK from another vessel had to be diverted to cover his position until a pemanent solution was found. The vessel couldn't sail from the berth until the Chief Engineer was on board with insurance named as the reason. Apparently the 1st Engineer wasn't deemed qualified to fill his position?, so is this due to an internal BP grading process or would the 1st engineer only be sailing to his ticket/qualification, and if so what would happen if the C/Eng was taken ill at sea?
Thanks and best regards to all.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Zubenelgenubi said:


> Hello all,
> I'm curious about BP's policy regarding Chief Engineers and their unplanned or urgent replacements (eg sickness etc.) Recently a Chief Engineer had to be hospitalised in Fremantle and the 1st Engineer could not replace him so another Chief Engineer who was on his way home to the UK from another vessel had to be diverted to cover his position until a pemanent solution was found. The vessel couldn't sail from the berth until the Chief Engineer was on board with insurance named as the reason. Apparently the 1st Engineer wasn't deemed qualified to fill his position?, so is this due to an internal BP grading process or would the 1st engineer only be sailing to his ticket/qualification, and if so what would happen if the C/Eng was taken ill at sea?
> Thanks and best regards to all.



Have you got a name or the vessels name. Basically - the 2/E - they don't have 1st engineers in BP, would not have had his Chiefs ticket. If it had happened at sea they would have got a chief out ASAP, diverting if required.

Not really an unusual situation to be honest - they do usually like you to sail with a superior ticket but its not essential - you got the ticket , you got the job


----------

